#  > Servidores >  > Sistemas Operacionais >  >  Compartilhar impressora entre XP e 7

## velloso

Olá Pessoal Bom dia!

Bem eu gostaria de saber como
compartilhar uma impressora para
um pc com windows xp, sendo que 
a impressora esta instalada no pc com
o windows 7. 
Já tentei todas as possibilidades normais possiveis
e até agora nada.
Aguardo respostas.
Desde já muito obrigada!

----------


## vagnerricardo

instala a impressora no windows xp e redireciona a porta dela para o micro que ela está instalada no windows 7 já que os drivers são diretamente incompativeis.

----------


## luandotto

Bom dia velloso,

Bem simples abra opções de rede e compartilhamento do windows 7, depois va em alterar as configurações de compartilhamento avançadas e marque as opções "Ativar descoberta de Rede" e "Ativar compartilhamento de arquivos e impressoras" marque tambem "Permitir que o Windows gerencie conexoes de grupo domestivo".... 
Depois disso compartilhe a impressora em questão no windows 7.... Depois no Windows XP vá em "iniciar>executar" e digite "\\ip_do_Windows7" e de enter... logo vai aparecer tudo que esta compartilhado no micro "windows 7" clique com o blotão direito em cima da impressora e clique em conectar...
Pronto sua impressora sera adicionado ao windows XP....
Alem da forma acima voce tambem pode ir em "iniciar>impressoras e aparelhos de FAX" depois na tela que abrir selecionar adicionar nova impressora, masrcar a opção "impressora de rede" e imformar o nome\caminho da impressora no seguinte formato "\\ip_do_Windows7\nome_compartilhamento_impressora"

OBS - Procure desativar o firewall do windows xp, e do windows 7 os mesmos nao server de nada so pra arranjar dores de cabeça.... logo podem interferir nos processos acima.

Nao esqueça de qualificar e postar o resultado pode ser util a outros usuarios

----------

